# من أين أشتري خلايا الطاقة الشمسية؟؟؟



## mohsen.7 (20 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخرانى أرجو مساعدتى حيث أننى أعمل فى مشروع و محتاج خلية شمسية لتوليد 10 وات
سمعت أنه يوجد شركات مصرية تصنع خلايا شمسية ........ممكن أسمائها أو أي معلومات عنها؟؟
و أين تباع الخلايا الشمسية فى مصر(المستوردة من الصين مثلا) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohsen.7 (25 مايو 2010)

أرجو الرد !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (26 مايو 2010)

أخى الكريم 
إدخل على موقع دليل التليفون المصرى http://www.140online.com/
و أكتب فى خانة البحث( * طاقة شمسية* )
ستجد أسماء الشركات التى تعمل فى هذا المجال (عددهم مش كتير) إتصل بيهم كلهم و إسألهم عن الاسعار وقولهم إنك طالب ومحتاج الخلايا لمشروعك لأن السعر ممكن يقل فى الحالة دى.

غالبا إنت تحتاج من 10 الى 15 خلية حسب قدرة الخلية الواحدة للوصول الى القدرة المطلوبة 10 وات و حسب علمى لا يوجد تصنيع لخلايا شمسية فى مصر كله مستورد هنا فقط يتم تجميع الخلايا مع بعضها للحصول على القدرة المطلوبة.

ملحوظة :إذا لم تستطع معرفة ارقام التليفون من الموقع إتصل ب 140 و إسأل عن نمرة تليفون كل شركة أو إبحث بأسماء الشركات عن موقعها على النت لتحصل على المعلومات المطلوبة .

ياريت لما تعرف الاسعار تكتبهالنا هنا علشان كلنا نستفيد.
و أى خدمة يا باشمهندس.
​


----------



## emandos (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم لشراء خلايا الطاقة الشمسية من مصر برجاء الاتصال علي رقم 01111621695 دي شركة بيع خلايا الطاقة الشمسية 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## hh13579 (8 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يوفقك:20:


----------



## دوت عربى (9 فبراير 2013)

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## pesocom (1 مارس 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Solar-panel-3/502756669777055

موقع متميز وسهل يضم كافة المواضيع الخاصة بالطاقة الشمسية وأستخداماتها المختلفة .


----------



## eng moatassem (12 مارس 2013)

ممكن حضرتك تقول على اماكن محددة فى مصر نشترى منها 
او موقع يكون علية الاسعار


----------



## samoul (16 أغسطس 2013)

http://egyptsolar.net/ar/solar-hot-water-systems/solar-heaters/108-esesc

الرابط اعلاه ممكن يفيدك


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (1 مارس 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/AltkyyfAlmhmwlalmtnql?ref=ts&fref=ts


هتلاقي في الصفحة دي


----------

